# I have a coward of a DOG!!!!! :( What to do???



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

No, this isn't a I want my Pit to be my guard dog thread.

It's funny but I feel terrible..

I sent my mother a huge bouquet of flowers. When they delivered them Sasha freaked, my mother just thought it was the stranger although she's never gotten like that... So it turns out they put the flowers on the living room, Sasha got so scared she ran to my room and pee'd on the way there and now won't come out of the room. 

My mother also says she is smelling really bad.. but no poop anywhere so I don't know what's up..

I'm concerned and I have no clue how I would "socialize" her with the flowers... I guess it's new to her.. 

Could it be the balloons since they are so high up?

I feel bad now I want to go home to my pup and make sure she is ok....


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Well the bad smell is probably because she got so scared she expelled her anal glands. You can have your mom wipe her tush with baby wipes to help with the smell. When Thrall see something new he gets really scared. He hides from new furniture, doesn't like strange noises etc. When we see he gets scared of something new, we introduce him to it. Basically we pet the new thing and tell him that the "whatever" (balloon?) is a good boy. He will usually approach it cautiously, sniff, and then start to wiggle his butt like crazy, then they are friends 

On a related note, I swear, I'm terrified of balloons. I can't be in the same room with one  Maybe your dog is the same way lol.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Aww, poor Sasha!! What an alien world our pups live in. When you get home give her an extra "safety" hug from me On a lighter note, no flowers or balloons for her birthday LOL!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

lol she is just young. It could have been the balloons that freaked her out. just make sure you are taking her to enough places to socialize her and she is not just at your house all the time.

It was mentioned above but the bad smell is her anal glands. When dogs get that scared they will express there anal glands. That smell will go away but it is unpleasant!

Poor baby!! lol


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

If she's afraid of the balloons you could give her treats/praise whenever she goes near them. Have her approach then walk away from them. Working on getting her relaxed around them and realizing they are not a threat.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

FloorCandy said:


> Basically we pet the new thing and tell him that the "whatever" (balloon?) is a good boy. He will usually approach it cautiously, sniff, and then start to wiggle his butt like crazy, then they are friends


lol! how cute


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> That smell will go away but it is unpleasant!


unpleasant?!? its god awful.. lol.. worst thing i've ever smelled.. but it seems like Daisy cant clean them herself unless she licks her butt... so i get to express them for her, or she'll lick her butt and get it on the couch.. nasty


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

cEElint said:


> unpleasant?!? its god awful.. lol.. worst thing i've ever smelled.. but it seems like Daisy cant clean them herself unless she licks her butt... so i get to express them for her, or she'll lick her butt and get it on the couch.. nasty


Man, that's gross!


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

My girl does the same exact thing with balloons. She HATES them and will bark at them and if they drift her way she runs like her life depends on it.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments... we took the balloons off and hid them, we got her to sniff the flowers and be ok with them but I think she still remembers the balloons were a package deal lol... She'll stare at the flowers then at us like " WHY IS THAT HERE!!!!".

With the balloons she was fine if I held the balloon, she played sniffed and tried to bite it lol.. but if I let it go up on it's own it would FREAK her out.... 

Poor girl i love her to death... I cuddled with her for a good while before going to bed... My brother gave her a bath so she was smelling fresh


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

cEElint said:


> unpleasant?!? its god awful.. lol.. worst thing i've ever smelled.. but it seems like Daisy cant clean them herself unless she licks her butt... so i get to express them for her, or she'll lick her butt and get it on the couch.. nasty


pffft,tika doesn't do it with her BMs like a normal dog instead she has developed a bionic butt and just will express them whenever she wants, not scared or built up she just squeezes her tush and then the smell, she used to do it in my bed alot then i started making her sleep in the kennel :flush:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Aww.. John, I'm sorry Sasha was afraid! Was it your mom's birthday by chance, or just sending the bouquet just because? It was my mom's birthday yesterday, and now that its just her and her dog at home, she wants me to come back home (crowd sighs *awwww*). 

I'm glad you got her to come around to the flowers, and yes, the balloons can be scary for them, especially if they've never been exposed to them before. Just try socializing her with balloons.. get a pack from the local dollar store, and let her smell one before you blow it up, show her its nothing to be scared of, praise and treat. Then blow it up just a little bit (obviously, it won't float up b/c it's filled with carbon dioxide and not helium), let her smell it, play with it (be careful not to let her pop it) and praise and treat. Maybe you can work around this fear with her like that. Then, you can progress to a helium inflated one, or reintroduce her to the balloons that came with the bouquet. 

Aireal... you're too silly... Bionic Butt ROFLMAO!! Thanks for the good laugh this early in the morning! I can totally picture that!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Gargamel is so so freaked out by balloons. But n order for me to get him OK with them, I have to get him to LIKE them. Well with Balloons comes a kids hand tied to the string, so I can't get him to LIKE balloons cause poor kids get SOooooO freaked out when he starts looking at them and barking. lol I just keep him away from balloons. OH and Kites, watch out for Kites!


----------

